

The Next Generation of Neural Networks [Google Tech Talk] - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M

======
lkozma
I was a bit disappointed that he didn't mention Kohonen's self-organizing
maps, another interesting unsupervised method, or independent component
analysis, which was also used successfully for image feature extraction.

Som was also used for a similar document mapping task, the demo is online
here: <http://websom.hut.fi/websom/milliondemo/html/root.html>

------
robg
You're not going to get a more up-to-date state of the field than from Hinton.
Plus, their approach works on real world problems - they're consistently at
the top of the Netflix leaderboard.

~~~
SomeIdiot
Do you know what the name of his/their team name is?

------
lsb
the making of the 2 and 5 was pretty cool; how far advanced are techniques for
content generation?

------
Tichy
Any texts on the subject available? Watching a one hour video requires a lot
of patience...

I mean not texts on neural networks, but on this next generation thing.

~~~
zyroth
Search for 'deep belief hinton' on google.

------
nikolaj
this makes me want to figure out how to make a neural network.. of the 20% i
understood, very interesting.

~~~
Kaizyn
Programming Collective Intelligence (O'Reilly book) also discusses this along
with other AI topics. Everything in the book has fairly straightforward python
code demonstrating it as well.

------
downer
Nice that YouTube's player can finally skip forward.

~~~
Tichy
Now they only need subtitles, and we can finally watch them Microserfs-Style
(fast forward while reading the subtitles).

That would be mightily cool and save everyone a lot of time. Aren't there
several people on news.yc who work on such a thing (adding content to existing
videos)?

~~~
bkmrkr
try viddler.com

